# [SOLVED] [Apache2] httpd nie startuje.

## slays

Witam.

Mam problem z Apachem2.

Sam start apache'a trwa podajrzanie długo, nie wyskakują żadne błędy - i serwer nie działa.

Próbuje go restartować i:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
>  * Starting apache2 ...                                                   [ ok ]
> ...

 

Właśnie, dowiaduje się, że httpd nie startuje.

Patrzylem w logi, są czyste.

Czym może być to spowodowane, że httpd nie startuje razem z apachem?

Dzięki za pomoc,

Pozdrawiam.

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by slays on Tue Jul 29, 2008 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mistix

Pokaż z jakimi flagami kompilowałeś apache. I może emerge --info też

----------

## slays

Kompilowałem z flagą "php".

Emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> slayer slay # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2_rc3 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## SlashBeast

odpal apache z palca, z konsoli to zobaczysz dlaczego się wywala, podobnie osatnio musialem zrobic z lighttpd czyli lighttpd -f /etc/lighttpd/lighttpf.conf, do apache jest chyba apache -c /etc/apache2/httpd.conf, strzelam.

----------

## slays

Niestety coś dalej nie tak:

 *Quote:*   

> # apache2 -c /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
> 
> Syntax error on line 1 of -c/-C directives:
> 
> Invalid command '/etc/apache2/httpd.conf', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

 

----------

## SlashBeast

pewnie nei jest -c, sprawdz z -f i co do httpd.conf nie jestem pewny, generalnie masz odpalic apache z przelacznikiem sugerujacym gdzie jes tplik z konfiguracja i wskazac glowny plik aapche z konfiguracja.

----------

## crh

 *slays wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czym może być to spowodowane, że httpd nie startuje razem z apachem?
> 
> 

 

Ustawiłeś ServerName w /etc/apache2/httpd.conf i poprawne nazwy hosta w /etc/hosts? U mnie zawsze nie działa apache, dopóki tego nie ustawię.

----------

## mentorsct

Zobaczcie na to: "slayer slay # "

popraw sobie w:

/etc/conf.d/hostname

i

/etc/hosts

na localhost

Moze to zadziała.

----------

## slays

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> 
> 
> popraw sobie w:
> 
> /etc/conf.d/hostname
> ...

 

Dziękuję, podziałało,

----------

## plusz01

Witam

Pozwólcie że podepnę się pod temat

a mianowicie mam ustawione hosts i hostname wporzadku jak uruchamiam apache ta:

```

apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

```

to apache sie uruchamia ale nie działa php sam apache działa

jednak gdy uruchomie apache

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 start
```

apache nie uruchamia httpd.conf mam taki komunikat jak kolega wyzej

```
httpd (no pid file) not running
```

----------

## calif

/etc/init.d/apache2 start:

```
home calif # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...

(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs

```

W httpd.conf mam ustawione "Listen 80" oraz "ServerName localhost".

W /etc/hosts mam localhost 127.0.0.1 a w /etc/conf.d/hostname mam localhost.

Co robić?

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 06 Jun 2010 13:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensor mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Co robić?

----------

## SlashBeast

Najwyrazniej cos CI juz wisi na porcie 80.

----------

